# I'm Tess Tyler - Pleased To Meet You!



## TessTyler (Jan 13, 2015)

Dear fellow composers / musicians,


Although I'm not new to the composing game, I am new to this forum, and I can't wait to get chatting to you guys! 

I've recently shifted from being an in-house composer at an audio post-production house in the UK to being a freelancer. It's a scary, yet exciting time - I can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to writing music for myself, and collaborating with other composers and film makers from across the world. 

I'd like to share with you my most recent work: "Symphonic Suite : The Stars". It comes in three parts - Vega, Procyon and Archenar. They are all of the epic orchestral persuasion, but I like to think that they all have a sense of complex emotion and heart. I'd love to know what you guys think. Any comments or constructive criticism is more than welcome!

https://soundcloud.com/tesstyler/sets/symphonic-suite-the-stars/s-RoT4i

It must be said, that this suite of music is not typical of my original style. If you wish to listen to my other work, please visit my website. You can find both audio and film compositions on here:

http://www.tesstyler.com


All the very best, and please feel free to chat to me on here! 


Tess Tyler


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Tess, pleased to meet you! 
"The Stars" is very nice. I especially liked the choir. 
My favorite piece of yours on the website is Steampunk Riders. Awesome stuff! It sounds like a real orchestra; what library did you use? Ha ha, just kidding!
Looking at your attached photo, I think you're trolling us, aren't you, Ms. Lindsey Stirling! 




/files/2012/08/LS_Skyrim1.jpg[/img]


----------



## TessTyler (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey Michael,


Thanks very much for getting back to me! I'm glad you liked 'Stars'. Oh, and the choir is 8Dio Emperium. When I was working in-house I had access to their exclusive libraries. No more though! Sob! However, like I said, it's not usually what I do. 'Steampunk' is definitely more my type of thing, but I figured it couldn't hurt to get some film trailer-y works into my portfolio. 

Yes, the sample library I used is a little known thing called the London Symphony Orchestra - haha! It was such a pleasure to work with them and record at Air Studios. One of the best experiences of my life, and I need make sure that it happens again.

I can assure you, despite the picture, that I am not Lindsey Stirling, but thank you so much for the compliment. She's a very talented lady!

Would you mind linking me to some of your work? I'd love to listen to it!


Best,

Tess


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome Tess, good to have you here.


----------



## Qomodo (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome, great stuff you've got on your site!

-D-


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Tess,
welcome to the forum - a great resource of knowledgable composers - if you manage to ignore the sometimes rough tone here for which I'd like to ask for excuse in advance ... we are big in freedom of speech here and that comes with a cost, you know. That being said feel well and enjoy the conversation.


----------



## bbunker (Jan 13, 2015)

Way to kill the buzz, Hannes! 

Anyhow, great stuff on your site, Tess - I love that after listening to a few clips in pretty radically different styles that I could hear the same solid and consistent voice!


----------



## TessTyler (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome! I'm really looking forward to geeking out with you guys!

Tess


----------



## TessTyler (Jan 13, 2015)

Could you guys help me, and point me in the right direction where would be the best place to post any new works? I'd love some in-detail discussions about the orchestration and how to get the best out of my sample libraries.

Best!


Tess


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 13, 2015)

TessTyler @ Tue Jan 13 said:


> Hey Michael,
> Thanks very much for getting back to me! I'm glad you liked 'Stars'. Oh, and the choir is 8Dio Emperium. When I was working in-house I had access to their exclusive libraries. No more though! Sob! However, like I said, it's not usually what I do. 'Steampunk' is definitely more my type of thing, but I figured it couldn't hurt to get some film trailer-y works into my portfolio.



I'm not a film trailer-y composer, either. I do like some of it, but I sure haven't written much.

I love the Magnificent Seven theme and music like that, which is why Steampunk grabs me. It really is an awesome piece. 



TessTyler @ Tue Jan 13 said:


> Yes, the sample library I used is a little known thing called the London Symphony Orchestra - haha! It was such a pleasure to work with them and record at Air Studios. One of the best experiences of my life, and I need make sure that it happens again.



I think it would be wonderful to have my music performed by a live orchestra. Puts all libraries to shame, no matter how good they are. 



TessTyler @ Tue Jan 13 said:


> I can assure you, despite the picture, that I am not Lindsey Stirling, but thank you so much for the compliment. She's a very talented lady!



Yes, she is. I enjoy her music very much, though I'd rather she concentrate more on orchestra and less on dub-step.



TessTyler @ Tue Jan 13 said:


> Would you mind linking me to some of your work? I'd love to listen to it!
> Best,
> Tess



Yes, I'd love that. Thanks very much!

http://www.michaelkbain.com/


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome welcome from a fellow newbie (to the forum).

I also really liked the choir.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome! For your safety, please keep your arms and legs inside the ride at all times until the ride has come to a complete stop.


----------



## TessTyler (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I don't plan for it ever to come to a complete stop. Best get the protective head gear ready then....!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome, Tess! Really enjoyed your demo reel.


----------

